# Bässe meiner Boxen testen & ausreizen?!



## Suchfunktion (11. Mai 2003)

Hi leute, mal ne kleine Frage:
gibt es ein Programm, bzw. ein Lied, dass die Bässe bis zum Höhepunkt jagt?
Also ich will nurmal wissen, was meine Boxen so aushalten/abspielen können. Ich will sehen, wieviel Bässe rauskommen kann... ich habe mal von einer CD gehört, die u.a. extra zum Testen von Anlage & Boxen hergestellt wurde?!
Naja, ich würde halt gerne mal wissen, womit man die Leistung der eigenen Musikanlage/Boxen testen kann...

Nochwas:
Ja, meine Anlage ist mit meinem PC Verbunden, also käme auch spezielle Software dafür in Frage!
Danke schonmal...

ciao


----------



## Whizzly (14. Mai 2003)

hallo,

also programme, die per pc die leistung testen,kenn ich nich...
Beim Müller oder WOM gibts jede Menge dieser CDs , die mit derbsten Bässen, fiesen Höhen und sonstigen Frequenzspielereien das letzte aus der Anlage holen... Die sind recht empfehlenswert.

mfg whizzly


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (16. Juni 2003)

Von THX (1) gibts einen gleichnamigen Subwoofer Test. Der haut rein  ... wo du den her bekommst, weiß ich allerdings nicht. 



Fußnoten:
(1) Also quasi von Lucasarts, die ham ja THX entwickelt... (Von THX... haha, geile Formulierung)


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. Juni 2003)

THX, THX...
Muhaha...
jo, kenn ich... das ding, was immer im kino kommt, meinste?!
Hab ich, aber naja...
is halt so ne sache für sich 
is ja nur so kurz...

Übrigens findet man das gratis (!!!) im Internet, das ding...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Suchfunktion _
> *jo, kenn ich... das ding, was immer im kino kommt, meinste?!*



Nein, das ist ein eigener Subwoofer-Test, kein THX-Surround-Sound-Sest wie im Kino. Geht ca. 1 min nochwas...


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. Juni 2003)

axo... hmm... und woher?
weiss das jemand?


----------



## Whizzly (30. Juni 2003)

*@suchfunktion*

hab geschaut, aber leider nichts in richtung thx sound entdeckt... ;(
wo gibts denn diesen gratis thx sound, wär nämlich endcool als hochfahrsound für mein Stud-rechner^^

wär cool wennste den link posten könntest, aber ich such natürlich noch weiter *g*

bis denn 
whizzly

EDIT: 2min später fündig geworden... für alle interessierten:
hier is der link 
da gibts auch nen thx test mit 30 sec ca... da geht schon einiges 
cu all


----------

